# mulch



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi. Does anyone have a V who likes to eat mulch/bark? I have two large palm plants in my dining room, and Hobie loves to run over and pick out the mulch on top. Sometimes I can catch her fast enough to fish it out of her mouth, sometimes not. And outside, forget it. She's all over the remains of the flowerbeds as soon as she's out there.

I'm just concerned that it could hurt her. :-\

Thanks,

Mel


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

well it doesn't sound safe so i would stop her for now then wait for moar info


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

are you sure she's actually swallowing the bark/mulch? My guy likes to chew on branches and twigs but he spits out the pieces.
You should be careful cause she can get splinters caught in her gums/tongue and throat.
Make sure she drinks water after getting into them so it will wash her mouth out some.
Keep an eye on her and try to teach her it's not good. We use the term "Yucky" when he grabs something we don't want him to put in his mouth. He seems to understand it most of the time. But he is a dog afterall. ;D


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We most definitely had a mulch muncher. She now cannot access the part of the yard that has mulch, but anything that blows into her reach, just like any stick, is potentially chewed (and eaten.) It's a little less now that she's older (18 mo). No indoor plants in our house, but at grandparents house that is all she does--digging in the pots for anything to chew.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Same with Jemma, all she does outside is to pick up stuff and eat it (2 pebble stones !!!!!...). I thought she have "Pica" but since she is 3 months old , maybe it is a puppy thing.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter loves to chew on wood. He evens bites the bark off of the trees and chews it. He usually spits the pieces out and there have been no ill-effects so far. Besides, it's a good way to get extra fiber in his diet. ;D


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

The more I think about it (and observe) I think she may be chewing and spitting. ;D

I've sprayed the plants with Fooey but it seems that after it dries it loses its deterrent for her.

She also likes to eat deer poop in our backyard (I know, gross). I'll take the mulch over that any day....


----------

